# FMT - Simrad GO7



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Heat_PCB said:


> New to FMT/Simrad. Couldn' find this in owners manual because I believe it is FMT chip specific.
> 
> On their YouTube video introducing FMT, he has a function of touching a POI to get data on it, such as a bouy number, marina name, etc. When I try it, all I get is cursor placement and no way to highlight or pull up data...is that function not compatible with GO7 maybe?


Some icons will have data you can pull up and some will not. The Artificial reefs and marinas have data. Some markers and some buoys will have it that were originally NOAA data and moved. I think a few others as well such as mooring areas etc. Others that were created by FMT will not have number data on it. Obviously, tide stations and currents have it.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the clarificarion!


----------

